# External hard drives not consistently "visible"



## AVLMike (Nov 25, 2020)

Hello, all. I have a problem with my external hard drives which occurs from time to time and then "disappears" for no clear reason. I utilize one 5T external HD(letter H) for photographs only, a second dual-drive 5T (letter G) for the catalog back-up and raw photo back-up and and a third 5T HD (letter T) which is back-up storage for photos only, and generally is not utilized except when I'm storing new photographs just recently shot. For ease of use, I use a basic USB hub to link the HD's to my desktop computer. The hub is connected to the computer through a USB port in a recently acquired display monitor. All three of these HD's have been specifically "registered" with my computer (a very recent Windows 10 unit), and much of the time the computer recognizes the respective hard drives when I plug them into the hub. But the drives are *not* *always *recognized which is the reason for this post:  After nearly a month of almost daily use, two days ago I couldn't get the H and G drives to simultaneously show up. I shut down the system overnight and the next morning I could get these two drives to show up, but not the T drive -- unless I plugged the T directly into the computer through the display monitor. This kind of issue has happened before wherein I can get one HD to show up but not another or two but not the third. I've heard that static electricity can cause problems with USB hubs, so perhaps that's the issue, but I'd like to be able to have access to all these drives whenever I wanted to.  The issue also could be the need for a better USB hub. Anyone have any suggestions on this issue? thanks -


----------



## Replytoken (Nov 26, 2020)

I suspect that the easiest solution is to use the PC directly if you have enough hubs, or connect the hub to the PC instead of through the monitor.  If the problem goes away, then you know if was the monitor.  If not, try a new powered hub.  But be careful as some hubs can be flaky. I have a powered Transcend 4-port USB 3 hub that has been reliable.  And I recently purchased a powered Anker USB 3 hub that was flaky out of the box and I returned it immediately.  Others had the exact same issue and I was not interested in trying out a replacement.

Good luck,

---Ken


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Nov 26, 2020)

AVLMike said:


> For ease of use, I use a basic USB hub to link the HD's to my desktop computer. The hub is connected to the computer through a USB port in a recently acquired display monitor


As a test, I would suggest isolating where the problem is since you have a chain of connections. Progressively remove components between your computer and the drive to the point of plugging the drives directly into the computer. Swap the USB cables and makes sure your drivers are up to date.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 26, 2020)

I think it is critical that you only use One powered USB hub and connect only self powered disk drives.   I would not want to depend upon USB2 equipment or cables in the environment either. Only USB3.


----------



## mariah1902 (Dec 29, 2020)

There must be a problem in the cable. Open up your cpu and find out that your sata cable is okay or not. You can also check your Hdd in another mother board. If the problem still occurs then there must something wrong with your HDD. A faulty HDD is very common now a days. HDD last for 5 years then it begins to create problems. If your hdd is new then go for a replacement or if the problem is with sta cable then change it.


----------



## mariah1902 (Dec 29, 2020)

You are absolutely right. Now a days depending on usb2 is laughable.


clee01l said:


> I think it is critical that you only use One powered USB hub and connect only self powered disk drives.   I would not want to depend upon USB2 equipment or cables in the environment either. Only USB3.


----------



## AVLMike (Jan 1, 2021)

Thanks, Mariah 1902 and clee01 for your comments , and my apologies for the delayed response. Since the prior exchange I re-configured my hardware so I now connect through  my CPU to/from two hard drives and to a third hard drive through my display monitor only when I'm downloading raw photos. This arrangement has worked very well for most of my activity, but I still have connectivity problems occasionally when connecting the third drive through ports on my new display port -- still very strange since sometimes this access works perfectly and other times reacts as though the connection doesn't exist. I hear the other recommendations re: using USB3 vs USB2 connections and appreciate the comments.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 2, 2021)

AVLMike said:


> This arrangement has worked very well for most of my activity, but I still have connectivity problems occasionally when connecting the third drive through ports on my new display port -


I would revisit the connections cables and ports.  A self powered drive will always have enough power to get the signal through to the computer.  An external drive that fits its power from the computer through the USB cables, especially if there is an unpowered hub in the loop, may have signal problems.   I don't know if USB ports on a monitor are powered by the monitor or if the power is a pass thru from the computer, but I expect this is your problem.

Move the EHD from the monitor connection to a USB port on the computer to see if this fixes that problem for that drive. If It does, then I would get a powered USB Hub and connect it directly to the computer and attach at  least two EHDs to that hub.


----------



## AVLMike (Jan 2, 2021)

Thanks for the reply/replies. I'll look to upgrade the cables, etc.


----------

